# New Puppy!



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I am now the proud owner of a puppy.

I had told some before that I was getting him though I didn't give much as far as details.

Fenris is a 7 week old (will be 8 weeks Monday) American Bully puppy. Yes, that is a breed recognized by the CKC and ABKC. He's black brindle but it looks like his black is shifting to blue. He is going to be trained as my service dog.

Right now, he can't really go anywhere unless I carry him. Parvo is going around here in the valley and he isn't old enough to be vaccinated against it yet. Once he's 10 weeks old, he can be and I can get him into puppy obedience classes.

Here's some pics of him:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...30820309933_679869932_8889634_602936585_n.jpg March 28th
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0819319933_679869932_8889628_1118920840_n.jpg March 28th


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

He's so cute!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

only one word will be sufficient...AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

He is so freakin adorable! He will be a great service animal and companion.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you. ^_^

He's already starting to help. I have flashbacks when I sleep (nightmares) and he wakes me from them already. It's really helpful because I can then go back to sleep where I couldn't before so I actually get some sleep now.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Awww he's a cuddle buddy! I love it when my puppy comes and sleeps with me.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He's a cutie!!!!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Right now I'm sleeping on the couch with him. XD He's not used to being alone and gets cold pretty easy (yay Oregon weather). The other 2 dogs in the house aren't 100% sure about him yet and he's not housebroke, so he can't sleep with them yet.


----------



## Aquatic Aston (Apr 14, 2012)

Have fun with him.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Yay for bully breeds! I love seeing service animals that aren't your typical labs and retrievers. What a cutie he is too!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I love bully breeds. I don't trust labs very much. Especially not around my daughter. I've had too many snap at her. Haven't had that problem with a bully breed. Ever.

He's going to be what they call a Pocket American Bully. His father is 15 1/2 inches and his mom is 15 inches. I got to meet both along with his grandfather and grandmother. His grandfather is gorgeous!


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

There a handful... be careful! lol


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

What an adorable little bundle!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I used to have a wolf hybrid and I've owned a pitbull in the past. So I'm pretty used to stubborn. XD

Thank you. ^_^ He's really cute. Sleeps in the funniest positions! It really does look like his black is going blue though. Except in the face and his paws.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm going to sound like a huge jerk for this, but I'm a dog breed enthusiast with a purpose to educate people as much as possible about dog breeds. I might not get through to a lot of people, but if I can turn even one person away from purchasing a "designer dog" and adopt the same dog in a shelter instead, that's one life I just saved. So here goes.

The "American Bully" is not a true breed. Its a designer dog, which is the new fancy way of saying "mutt" because BYB's can't make a buck off of labeling their dogs as "mutts" because it doesn't sound appealing to buyers. 

Anyone can make a website and claim it as an official breed club, but it's not a breed until the dog can produce puppies within its own breed. This dog is a mix of a ton of different "bully breeds" and has a TON of health issues. This dog was created for absolutely no purpose other than for its looks.

I'm not going to go into too much detail because I don't want to be a jerk and derail your thread or start arguments, but I just had to say that. I see too many people every day sporting their "new rare peekapoo" that they paid $2,000 for when there are hundreds of those dogs just waiting for a home in a shelter. 

Nonetheless, your puppy is adorable and will probably make an amazing companion, no matter where it came from or how it was bred.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

The American Bully is a real breed recognized by both the ABKC and CKC. Both his parents and grandparents are registered. I got him from a licensed breeder, not a BYB. Fenris has papers.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Little bit of breed education - anyone can be registered with the AKC, the CKC, and any of the "breed" clubs, but it doesn't make them an actual breed until you can take two of those dogs and produce a litter of puppies of the same breed. This take generations of puppies and decades to accomplish, and the "American Bully" was only recently founded in 1990.

I could make up a breed right now, make a website, and claim it as the "official" club, but it means absolutely nothing. 

Some history behind the "American Bully" (http://www.realpitbull.com/bully.html) - Along comes Dave Wilson, a ‘pioneer’ in the bully movement. Dave Wilson essentially took the ‘bully’ fad (or threw gasoline on a spark, depending upon how you look at it), and attempted to give it some credibility by naming these bully style dogs the ‘American Bully’ and prompting the creation of a new breed, separating ‘bully’ Pit Bulls from American Pit Bull Terriers. Sort of.

Creating a new breed takes time. Decades really, or more. It takes organization, and a lot of people on the same page, agreeing upon the same things, and working together towards a common goal. 

Read this article by Dr Carmen Battaglia, a purebred dog expert - http://www.caninechronicle.com/Features/Battaglia_07/battaglia_207.html

The NEWLY formed American Bully Kennel Club (the ABKC) promotes the American Bully as its own "breed," yet states quite clearly on the website that, “All dogs currently registered as *American Pit Bull Terriers* and *American Staffordshire Terriers* will be registered with us as an American Bully.” What? So they're claiming its a breed (which means no other dogs involved to create litters), yet they're allowing ACTUAL dog breeds to be considered "American Bullies?" A name change does NOT a breed make.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Both Fenris's parents are American Bullies. As are his grandparents and their parents and their parents. 

I am currently doing schooling to be a vet, am an animal lover, and work against animal cruelty. I went to where Fenris was bred. I met all their dogs. They are not a BYB. They love all their dogs whom are all family pets. They show their dogs and breed show quality pups.


----------

